# I Need Your Input, Please!



## bell (Mar 6, 2010)

I have been invited to participate to an exhibit in Montreal which will be held mid Arpil to commomorate Armenian Genocide's 59th. anniversary. It will be a high profile event.

We are all Armenian painters and photographers who are asked to depict the theme.

I have narrowed down my choices to two:

The images will be printed on mettalic paper. 11.5" x11.5" the photo. Matted with a large ivory matt and ivory frame that has a dropped in window.

The shot of buildings & birds is titled :"I remember"



The sculpture and the angel is titled "Ode To a Lost Generation"



Which one and why ?  Considering the dark theme I have to work with.

Thanks in advance,

Cheers,

HB

Professional Montreal Photographer Hera Bell's Commercial Wedding Editorial Portrait Glamour Food Catalogue Decor Product Travel Photography Digital Montreal Photo Studio. Photographe a Montreal pour mariage, bb, maternit, famille, portraits, indi


----------



## nathanlegiehn (Mar 6, 2010)

First one for sure.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 6, 2010)

The first one is very powerful...lots of archetypal references...the circling crows..guard tower or bunker with small window, depressing and foreboding sky tones....definitely the first one. The second one simply does not resonate with me.


----------



## iAstonish (Mar 6, 2010)

Another vote for the first one.

I don't like the contrast between the statues in the second one at all/


----------



## bburzycki (Mar 6, 2010)

First one... it makes you think...


----------



## g-fi (Mar 6, 2010)

The first one, hands down. Very nice!


----------



## r-brian (Mar 6, 2010)

Another vote for the first one.  Wonderful image.


----------



## keith foster (Mar 6, 2010)

1st one.  and WOW, great image.


----------



## bell (Mar 7, 2010)

Thank you everyone.


----------



## AndreaV (Mar 7, 2010)

The first one! Powerful image. Very well done.


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 7, 2010)

:thumbup:  

Another vote for the first one.  Powerful image and themes represented there.


----------



## Reese's PB Luver (Mar 8, 2010)

Definitely the first one.


----------



## itsarvin2 (Mar 9, 2010)

the first one

very niceeeee!!!


----------



## valotus (Dec 8, 2012)

Old topic, but if you picked the first one, I hope that photographer Koscsó Gábor knew his photo went to the exhibition...

Castle: Photo by Photographer Koscsó Gábor - photo.net


----------



## SCraig (Dec 8, 2012)

She is gathering a lot of publicity right now for using photographs that others are claiming as their own.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 8, 2012)

valotus said:


> Old topic, but if you picked the first one, I hope that photographer Koscsó Gábor knew his photo went to the exhibition...
> 
> Castle: Photo by Photographer Koscsó Gábor - photo.net





OOPS!


----------



## SCraig (Dec 8, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> OOPS!


Try her name on Google ....


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 8, 2012)

:shock:


----------



## SCraig (Dec 8, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> :shock:



Yup.


----------



## Tee (Dec 10, 2012)

Ha!  I was just coming on to post this.  I saw a TPF screencap of her posting on here.  I looked up her member name and it led me to this thread.  Here's a more detailed discussion: Photo theft: Open Talk Forum: Digital Photography Review


----------

